# James Horner possibly in plane crash



## KenOC

"The pilot of a small aircraft, which is believed to have been registered to famed film composer James Horner, was killed when the plane crashed into a remote area about 60 miles north of Santa Barbara on Monday. It was not immediately clear whether or not the pilot was Horner himself."

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/06/22/pilot-killed-in-plane-crash-north-of-santa-barbara/


----------



## KenOC

"James Horner, the consummate film composer known for his heart-tugging scores for Field of Dreams, Braveheart and Titanic, for which he won two Academy Awards, died Monday in a plane crash near Santa Barbara. He was 61.

His death was confirmed by Sylvia Patrycja, who is identified on Horner's film music page as his assistant."


----------



## ptr

Disturbing and sad news!

/ptr


----------



## Diminuendo

RIP you will be missed


----------



## Loge

Tragic, always had a soft spot for his Commando soundtrack.


----------



## Antiquarian

Sad news. I have been out of the loop and had not heard of his death til now. His soundtrack for The Rocketeer is a favourite of mine. R.I.P.


----------



## clavichorder

I have long loved the Wrath of Khan soundtrack. RIP!


----------

